# Cute Pictures



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures I took today of the goats.
The first ones are of Rosie (Pygmy) and Splash (Nubian)

























Splash, Shadow, and Rosie:









Shadow and Rosie:








Here is just Rosie from the same picture:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

AHAHAHAHAHHA
I love how Rosie looks like she's dancing.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFL those are great!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Those last two are SOOO FUNNY!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the "action" shots...beautiful!! And Rosie is such a pretty lil' agouti...and to think that Splash looks to be the same height in the pics..hard to believe she'll end up bigger...so very cute!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

lol those are great


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish that mine would run around and play like that!!! 

Well all the babies hopefully will!!!

They are adorable.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They all look so cute and look like they are having a great time


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

way too cute. I love the ones of rosie rearing up on her hind legs.
And those ears you gotta love them. My alpines just don't have those ears.


beth


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Too cute!! :laugh:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Crissa!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pictures! Too cute


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Those are cute. Rosie looks like a rabbit to me in the last pic.  Shadow is really pretty,I love her color.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

How cute, oh my gosh!!!! Looks just like a rabbit!!!


----------

